# Stabilizing Laminated Wood



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

Just wanted to check and see if anyone has stabilized any laminated wood? I prefer to turn stabilized wood, but before I waste several hours of cutting, sanding, jointing, etc, I wanted to make sure it wouldn't have any adverse effects on the glue joints or anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

I've stabilized first and then used those pieces to make my glue up. Depending on your adhesive I'd think you risk either an adhesive failure from the resin or the baking and also risking contaminating your resin with the adhesive possibly....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree with Colin, stabilize first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

Not sure why I hadn't thought about stabilizing first. Titebond II ok for laminating stabilized woods? I use it frequently when there's a tenon to glue to, but have never done it edge to edge.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Not sure why I hadn't thought about stabilizing first. Titebond II ok for laminating stabilized woods? I use it frequently when there's a tenon to glue to, but have never done it edge to edge.



No, for laminating up stabilized woods I'd treat them like acrylics and use a thick CA adhesive or an epoxy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

Great, thanks. I'll go with epoxy.


----------

